# Cast iron Farmall part welded.



## aametalmaster (Sep 27, 2010)

I got this part in maybe 2 springs ago and the owner ground out the crack because he was going to braze it because that was "the correct" thing to do or so he was taught. The part serves as the front of the tractor and the bottom of the radiator. The steering is also on it. I just gave it a little preheat and started running small beads with Crown Alloys 255 stick rod. The first pic is how i started it. Then i filled in between the little tacks. I then ground down all the weld and made another small groove to weld again. I needed some weld deep in the crack because it had to be ground smooth for the sheet metal to fit back on. After i was all done welding and grinding i wrapped it in some fiberglass insulation to cool. It didn't take long as you will notice snow in the background. I sprayed some dye on it to check for cracks and it was perfect. I guess it wasn't really cracked when it came to me because he had a 1/4" gouge all the way across...Bob




View attachment 101399


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice job Bob, You would never know it was repaired.

Paul


----------

